

Digg brings back the bury button - TamDenholm
http://about.digg.com/blog/bury-is-back

======
HackyGeeky
I wonder if its too late.. It might have driven away a lot of good people. I
see digg going down in popularity -

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=digg&ctab=0&geo=all&#...</a>

